# using all flat sheets



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

does anyone use all flat sheets instead of a fitted sheet for the bottom?

Any tips for keeping things tucked under?


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

The way you do this is you tie a knot in each corner of the bedsheet and then tuck under the mattress. The knot helps to hold the sheet in place, not as well as elastic but still much better than nothing at all.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I loathe fitted sheets! I just tuck the flat sheets in. I haven't tried the knot trick. sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

We do this a lot. There are 3 different size beds in our house, but we only need king sheets (the largest bed). I will pick them up cheep when I can, and I know they will work on all the beds.

I usually just tuck them under the mattress and they stay fine for a while. I'll remember the knot trick though.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mich* 
There are 3 different size beds in our house, but we only need king sheets (the largest bed). I will pick them up cheep when I can, and I know they will work on all the beds.

Okay this seems like a totally reasonable reason to me but I can't help but wonder why else someone might prefer to use only flat sheets over fitted.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

No I dont want the headaches of keeping the sheets tucked in.

I detest motels that use flat at they dont stay put







:


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

well, fitted sheets piss me off!









Fitted sheets are so hard to get on our bed. they just do not want to go on that last corner - it's like they've shrunk our our bed magically grew.

with all flat sheets, you don't have to worry about that

I'll have to try the knot trick, my mother said I just need to work on tucking things in better, and she mentioned these elastic things that look like garters (for holding stockings up) you can clip on. gotta see if I can find those too.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

_I can't help but wonder why else someone might prefer to use only flat sheets over fitted_.

I must admit I wonder too!

Fitted sheets can be a bit of a pain getting on but it's do-able...especially compared to having to tie knots, tucking, clipping, etc.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I use those garters on my fitted sheets even. DH moves around in his sleep alot and the sheets always come loose if I don't.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I hate fitted sheets! There is absolutely no way to fold them nice and neat, unless you spend 10 minutes. I've studied it, I've practiced, I've googled and I'm convinced it can't be done







I have been using flat king sheets on our smaller beds, too and I love it. My grandma has always used only flat sheets. She does the knot trick and makes one tight bed!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e* 
I hate fitted sheets! There is absolutely no way to fold them nice and neat, unless you spend 10 minutes. I've studied it, I've practiced, I've googled and I'm convinced it can't be done







I have been using flat king sheets on our smaller beds, too and I love it. My grandma has always used only flat sheets. She does the knot trick and makes one tight bed!

If you know how to do it right, it takes no more time than folding a flat sheet. When I fold mine you can't tell which sheet is which.

http://www.callalillie.com/archives/..._fold_a_f.html


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Flat sheets remind me of being at army camp. I almost exclusively use fitted.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I do the opposite really. We don't even use the flat/top sheets that came in the sets we just put the fitted one on the bed and use light blankets for covers. I thought about decluttering the flat ones but I figure the future kids will need more emergency sheet changes and they can build tents with them too.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e* 
I hate fitted sheets! There is absolutely no way to fold them nice and neat, unless you spend 10 minutes. I've studied it, I've practiced, I've googled and I'm convinced it can't be done









I used to hate folding fitteds too, but thanks to Martha Stewart, it now takes me about 1 minute to fold a fitted and it's not a jumbled mess either. I actually wrap my flat sheet around my fitted sheet and also shove the pillow cases inside so that I only have to pull one thing out of the closet instead of 4. It also looks so much better too.

Here's a video that might be of more help than just photos:


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Star* 
I actually wrap my flat sheet around my fitted sheet and also shove the pillow cases inside so that I only have to pull one thing out of the closet instead of 4. It also looks so much better too.
[/url]

After working in the laundry at a nursing home, you get used to folding those fitted sheets neatly.









I actually fold everything up and then stuff it inside one of the pillowcases to keep everything together.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I haven't folded a sheet in about a decade.
They fit into the pillowcase just fine.









alsoSarah


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I've used plastic clips (has 2 large buttons) it works well, but I always try to have a fitted. I only have 1 set of sheets for the bed as I too can't fold a fitted!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneKnight* 
I do the opposite really. We don't even use the flat/top sheets that came in the sets we just put the fitted one on the bed and use light blankets for covers. I thought about decluttering the flat ones but I figure the future kids will need more emergency sheet changes and they can build tents with them too.

same here


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I can't stand sleeping without a top sheet. It also keeps me from having to launder the blankets as often.


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

I love flat sheets... they last longer, don't get as worn, are so much quicker and easier to put on (especially with just one person), don't get as bunched up and lay so much smoother, are much more versatile, etc. I know how to fold a fitted sheet, but it still is more work than folding a flat to me, but really it's the making and changing of the bed where time is saved with flats for me... also drying!!!... I hate how things get trapped in those fitted sheets in the dryer, argh!. I don't tie the ends or anything, just tuck them under and have always found they stay much better than the fitted (I recently made the mistake of getting fitted for my kiddums' beds and they are constantly popping off for them, which we never had an issue with the flats... plus they are able to tuck the flats back in themselves rather than having to get me to help try to get the fitteds back on).


----------

